# How to bleed a slave cylinder



## shotgunkid (Apr 18, 2010)

Ok after locating the cylinder do I need to have someone else present or can I bleed it myself? I can not afford a mechanic and am pretty much smart enough to know how to do engine work I am disabled but not dead (yet lol) 
Thanks!!!


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Unless you have a pressure bleeder available, you will need a second person to pump the clutch while you bleed it.


----------



## shotgunkid (Apr 18, 2010)

NissanPartsDept said:


> Unless you have a pressure bleeder available, you will need a second person to pump the clutch while you bleed it.


 ok thank you so much now is it like bleeding brakes forgive me but for some reason I can not get it together to ask all the questions to this subject Exhausted , How can you tell if it is shot as I no experience with a hydraulic clutch only the other Lord if I could I buy you dinner for you and your wife


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

You would bleed it the same as you would a brake system; have someone pump the pedal a few times and then hold it to the floor while you open the bleed screw. do this several times until the fluid comes out without any air.

About the only thing that goes wrong with clutch hydraulics is they start to leak. if they are dry, you should not have any problems.


----------

